# Brief encounter....



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

On Saturday the dreaded 'brief encounter' happened between 2 of my rats... I was cleaning out the girls' cage so I let them have free time in my bedroom, as always shutting the door so they can't escape. I went into the rat room for LITERALLY a minute or less to get the cleaning wipes (didn't notice one of the lil buggers had escaped...)

Anyway to cut the story short, after around 15 mins of free time I realised one of my girls was unusually quiet (she's always in your face whenever possible!) so we went to see what she was doing... Eventually my boyfriend heard squeaks from the rat room and found her in there... With the escapee boy...

Am I right in assuming that she's probably 100% pregnant??? She must have been in there with him for at least 10 mins (depending on when he escaped) and I know mating can take like a few seconds.

I noticed today that there seems to be 'lining' on the hammock that the girls sleep in.. wondered if this was a definite sign or if its too soon to tell??


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

describe "lining"

escaped boy? so I assume he was in the cage & wiggled his way out?

if so, time to work on securing the cage so that you don't end up with more boo-boos

accidents happen & they can happen to any of us & everyone should be forgiven for making a mistake.. but if you do nothing about preventing the accident from happening again... then it becomes negligence & no one can expect to be forgiven for being negligent, especially when they have a chance to do something about it


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

They say it takes 2 seconds so prob best to assume she is and start preparing, if it turns out she's not it's no biggie but better to be prepared and it not happen rather than unprepared and it does eh? (o:


----------

